# Nur positive Zahlen



## Gast (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

eine frage

ich hab zum beispiel ein programm wo als ergebnis -5 rauskommt.
Ich will das er dieses Ergebnis als +5 ansieht... also nur positive Zahlen...

mit welcher funktion kann ich das machen?

danke!


----------



## norman (5. Mai 2006)

```
if (zahl < 0) {
  zahl = 0 - zahl;
}
```


----------



## The_S (5. Mai 2006)

```
if (ergebnis < 0) {
    ergebnis *= -1
}
```

einfache Mathematik ...


----------



## norman (5. Mai 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> einfache Mathematik ...


strichrechnung ist einfacher als punktrechnung :bae:


----------



## bummerland (5. Mai 2006)

Math.abs
:bae:


----------



## A.T. (5. Mai 2006)

Benutz doch einfach die Funktion Math.abs();


----------



## mattulla (5. Mai 2006)

Math.abs(zahl) gibt den Absolutbetrag zurueck

[edit] ...da war wohl einer schneller als ich


----------



## Illuvatar (5. Mai 2006)

Allgemeiner:
Math.abs(ergebnis);

Edit: Wtf ihr... bin ich vierter oder was?


----------



## The_S (5. Mai 2006)

norman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich find meine Methode aber stylischer ...  :bae: 

Wir können auch


```
if (ergebnis < 0) {
    ergebnis = Integer.parseInt(String.valueOf(ergebnis).substring(1));
}
```

gibt da schon einige Möglichkeiten ...


----------



## norman (5. Mai 2006)

nicht schlecht.
7 Beiträge und 3 Lösungsmöglichkeiten

.. und das alles in nur 3 Minuten.



(und wenn Sie gleich anrufen, erhalten Sie diesen Spambeitrag gratis dazu)


----------



## The_S (5. Mai 2006)

Hui, das wird ja fast so toll hier wie die Threads, in denen gefragt wird wie man einen Integer in einen String bekommt. Auch innerhalb kürzester Zeit jede Menge verschiedene und auch ab und an gleiche Möglichkeiten ...  :lol:

[edit] @ norman

mit meinen letzten Post haben wir schon 4 Möglichkeiten


----------



## fantrixx (5. Mai 2006)

und keine Antwort vom fragenden


----------



## norman (5. Mai 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [edit] @ norman
> 
> mit meinen letzten Post haben wir schon 4 Möglichkeiten


aber auch eine minute mehr :bae:


----------



## The_S (5. Mai 2006)

norman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kniebohrer 

btw: Bei deiner Methode kannste dir die 0 auch schenken


----------



## mattulla (5. Mai 2006)

dann will ich mal noch schnell Moeglichkeit Nummer 5 posten damit es dem Fragenden auch nicht an Auswahl mangelt:


```
x = Math.sqrt(x*x);
```


----------



## norman (5. Mai 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> btw: Bei deiner Methode kannste dir die 0 auch schenken


hm...ja. so wird es auch bei Math.abs(int) gemacht..


----------



## Leroy42 (5. Mai 2006)

Ihr seid ja alle Warmduscher


			
				Richtiger Programmierer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> public int absolut(int n) {
> java.util.Random rand = new java.util.Random();
> int partner;
> ...


----------



## byte (5. Mai 2006)

```
int a = -666;
int b = ~a+1;
```

:bae:


----------

